# Word Mail Merge - Page Numbers Run Together



## 4petessake (Feb 6, 2008)

I completed a mail merge, there are about 10  6 page documents.  Instead of each document going from 1 to 6 page number wise, every document after the first set continues in sequential order.  How can I correct that?  

For instance, I have to print page numbered booklets for Bob, Mary and Jane.

Bobs document should have pages 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 so should Mary and Janes, however Bob has 1 - 6 and Mary has 7-12 and Jane has 13-18.  how can i fix this so that the page numbers order correctly in the mail merge?


----------



## 4petessake (Feb 6, 2008)

Its the XX out of X of XX thats giving me the problem once I looked at it, so I have page 1 of 60, page 2 of 60, which actually instead of 60, it should be 6.  So its the second number - number of total pages that is giving me the problem.


----------



## gwkenny (Feb 6, 2008)

In the main document of the mail merge, choose menu INSERT/PAGE NUMBERS.  In the Page Numbers dialog box, click FORMAT.  In the resulting Page Number Format Dialog Box, notice Page Numbering on the bottom.  Click "Start At" and put 1 where indicated.

Choose OK.  You get back to the Page Number dialog box.  Now hit CANCEL.  Don't hit OK cause that will put another field in your document.

Now wasn't all that intuitive!!!

Okay, now each section will restart the numbering of pages at 1.  Now you have a total pages problem.  Go to that field.  Erase it.  Insert the field SECTIONPAGES.

Your done (least I hope so if I'm reading your question correctly).


----------

